# Returning my second Kindle Fire HDX



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not an Amazon basher by any means, and remain an avid Amazon shopper and a fan of the Kindle platform. I'm beginning to wonder, however, if Amazon didn't rush the development of the HDX in order to get it out in time for the holiday rush. I've just arranged to return my _second_ defective HDX, with no plans to replace it with another unless and until Amazon can deliver a color tablet that works as promised. Amazon's customer service has been terrific -- and good customer service counts for a lot in my book -- but that hasn't quite taken the sting out of the disappointment I'm feeling, as I put off getting a color Kindle until the HDX became available.

Has anyone else gotten the feeling that the new Fire isn't quite "ready for prime time?"


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I wondered that myself when people were posting that they had issues with their new HDX.  I just got my 8.9 HDX yesterday and am not experiencing any issues - yet.  It is a really a nice tablet.  I have both a 1st generation fire and and a fire HD and this one is certainly faster at a lot of things and the video is brilliant.  What were the issues you were having with it Ian?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had any substantive issues. I had the one event that I posted about. But nothing else since I got it in October .

what problems did you have?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got one of the first ones delivered, I think. . . . . have had no problems whatsoever.  I'll echo Sheila and Betsy: what sort of problems are you having?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had no problems with the HDX 8.9" I returned (because I need/want the 4G), but I didn't give it a thorough testing.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had no problems at all with my HDX 7". It's been a delight.
I did call Mayday once because I couldn't find the mayday button. For some reason or other I had missed the bit about running your finger down from the top of the home  page. The gal at Mayday patiently showed me how to bring it down and a few other things I had missed.


----------



## Ian Marks (Jan 22, 2012)

I actually feel a little sad now that it's gone, although I have a feeling there will be another Kindle Fire in my future. In the meantime I will make do with a new Paperwhite. I should mention that Amazon's customer service continues to be first-rate. The first unit I received was bonkers (technical term) and the Mayday People (_Mayday People_ - possible future book title?) and tech reps seemed to agree. The second unit was much better but had a nasty habit reporting my library as empty - and then later magically finding my books. I had planned to do some reading over the Gobbletov weekend but when I turned on the unit I found my carousel "notchy" (as opposed to smooth) to operate and sometimes unresponsive altogether. This later cleared up but by then I had decided that I was ready to end the relationship. I think the solution for me will be to have one device devoted to reading, and another Android something-or-other for use as a tablet.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got a Kindle Fire HDX 7 on cyber monday at Best Buy who matched the 50.00 Amazon price. I returned it about 5 hours later and exchanged it for the Nexus & FHD.

I like the Kindle's hardware, stereo speakers sound awesome, screen is sharp as the Nexus or Ipad and worked very nicely - except - It wouldn't run hardly any of my android apps I had on my older Nexus. While it had an email program, it wouldn't run the Gmail app, or any of the other google stuff. I just didn't like the walled off garden that Amazon has around it. IE: no google play store either.

The only drawback to the Nexus FHD is that it won't run the Amazon Instant Video stuff - everything else runs great! Amazon app store, kindle reader, twitter programs - it is an amazing device with stock android (kitkat!) and as such google sends updates very often to its nexus devices.

Hardware wise it is comparable to the Fire, the screen is virtually the same, ppi and resolution. The cpu on the fire is a bit faster than the nexus, but you really don't notice it at all. And the Kindle App on the android is awesome!

I love my paperwhite 2, but just couldn't make the fire hdx 7 meet my needs as well as the Nexus FHD does.

your mileage may vary!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I am returning my 8.9" HDX too.  It is working but disappointed in it.  I wanted the full features of a camera and having cellular capability for when we are on the road so went all out with this one.  Text was lighter and only option to adjust was screen brightness and that wasn't helping.  I thought the colors are better on my HD and the text is too.  I liked that it was lighter and they moved the charging port but didn't like the location of the power and volume controls.  So the HDX is going back but I am keeping my HD that I love despite it's limitations.  I'm hoping the next Fire will be the one for me but the HDX was a miss IMO.  If I didn't have the HD it might have been different but I was not impressed with the differences to keep the HDX and justify the cost of upgrading.


----------

